# Recommendations on designers with WordPress / ProPhoto expertise?



## jamesbjenkins (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey all,

Several weeks ago, I posted a thread in this subforum asking for feedback/recommendations on web designers. After speaking with some of the helpful staff at ProPhoto Blogs (basically a VERY complex WordPress theme) and several local friends (thanks to Bitter's suggestion), I've come away very disappointed in the lack of competent designers in my local area. There are a couple I've found that seem to put out great work, but their communication skills are severely lacking. Most of the designers ProPhoto recommended are far too feminine and froo-froo for what I'm looking for.

The sad truth is that I'm not a web designer, or a graphic designer and I'm done trying to pretend that I am. If you have personal experience, or know of a talented web designer with experience making the most of the WordPress platform, please reply. I've found quite a few good possibilities via the Interwebs, but a personal recommendation goes a long way...

My budget is $1k or less.

Thanks in advance.


----------

